# Website display problems



## Chris_007

Hi everyone,

I've been having a problem accessing certain websites lately. At present when I go to facebook.com the page displays as seen in the attached screenshot. I had the same problem with another website a few weeks ago however that seemed to fix itself and did not last as long. The facebook site has not been displaying properly for about a week now. I noticed that when I put in "https://www.facebook.com" in the address bar the page displays as it should but then will not display with the default http://... As you can imagine it is quite annoying having to put in 's' everytime I load a new page on facebook.

Has anybody experienced this problem before and more importantly, does anybody know how to fix it?
I would greatly appreciate any suggesions 

NOTE: I have already tried resetting all internet settings/defaults, delete browsing history, ran system restore.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

have you tryed updatting ur web browser or is it the latest vsersion if it is have you tryed a different web browser like firsfox?


----------



## bryn ie8team

Try enabling compatibility mode. It is the broken page icon next to the refresh button on the toolbar. Here’s a good resource from the IEBlog that talks about compatibility mode in detail if you’d like to learn more: http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/02/16/just-the-facts-recap-of-compatibility-view.aspx 

If that doesn’t work, run IE in No Add-ons Mode.  Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Internet Explorer (No Add-ons) - If this fixes the issue, then go to Tools -> Manage Add-ons and enable the add-ons one by one to find which one was causing the problem. 

You can also try resetting Internet Explorer's settings by going to Tools > Internet Options and then the "Advanced" tab, and click "Reset..." 

If you’re still not having any luck, I recommend you reinstall IE8 on your system.

I hope this helps!

Cheers,
Bryn
IE Outreach Team


----------



## Chris_007

Jackassluver said:


> have you tryed updatting ur web browser or is it the latest vsersion if it is have you tryed a different web browser like firsfox?



I updated the browser and tried in another browser but no joy 



bryn ie8team said:


> Try enabling compatibility mode. It is the broken page icon next to the refresh button on the toolbar. Here’s a good resource from the IEBlog that talks about compatibility mode in detail if you’d like to learn more: http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/02/16/just-the-facts-recap-of-compatibility-view.aspx
> 
> If that doesn’t work, run IE in No Add-ons Mode.  Go to Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Internet Explorer (No Add-ons) - If this fixes the issue, then go to Tools -> Manage Add-ons and enable the add-ons one by one to find which one was causing the problem.
> 
> You can also try resetting Internet Explorer's settings by going to Tools > Internet Options and then the "Advanced" tab, and click "Reset..."
> 
> If you’re still not having any luck, I recommend you reinstall IE8 on your system.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers,
> Bryn
> IE Outreach Team



Thanks Bryn, I tried all that but it didn't work. I even uninstalled and reinstalled IE but it had no effect


----------



## bryn ie8team

Check out this guide, where users are experiencing a similar issue:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/7A951AEA-ABD0-4D7A-95CE-DEA5292BAC23

Does that solve your problem?

Cheers,
Bryn
IE Outreach Team


----------



## linkin

Personally I'd try another browser. i also get issues like that using AdBlockPlus to stop certain URL's from displaying stuff.


----------



## Chris_007

Still no luck


----------

